# pas d'aperçu sur Goflex Media



## macandco7794 (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
je viens d'avoir un DD externe Goflex Seagate pour utiliser avec mon ipad. Ce disque est formaté en NTFS mais Paragon est fourni pour accéder au disque en écriture/lecture depuis le MAc
Mon soucis est que dans l'application Ipad/Iphone, Goflex Media, les aperçus de photos n'apparaissent pas SAUF, sur les exemples fournis avec le support ET pour les photos que l'on télécharge dans l'application sur l'iPad
il y a sûrement une relation de cause à effet avec le format NTFS mais alors comment faire pour rendre ses aperçu aux photos car sans eux, tout l'intérêt de gérer une grosse bibliothèque de photos est perdu !
Sur le NEt AUCUNE infos avec mes mots de recherche
merci


----------

